# Officer Down: Mario Moreno - [San Antonio , Texas]



## kwflatbed

09/24/2007
*Officer Down: Detective Mario Moreno *

*Officer Down: Mario Moreno* - [San Antonio , Texas]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 37

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Detective Moreno had served with the San Antonio Police Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and two young children.
*
Incident Details:* Detective Mario Moreno was shot and killed while attempting to serve an arrest warrant on a suspect who had shot his girlfriend the previous day.

The detective, along with other officers assigned to the Repeat Offender Program, went to an apartment complex where the suspect was hiding. With the assistance of the shooting victim, the suspect was lured out into the parking lot. When the suspect spotted the officers, he fled on foot, with Detective Moreno in close pursuit. During the chase, the suspect drew a shotgun and opened fire, striking Detective Moreno in the face. Other officers returned fire, killing the suspect.

He was transported to University Hospital, but died from his wounds a short time later.
*
End of Watch:* Friday, September 21, 2007

*Tex. officer killed in shootout while chasing suspect*

Associated Press 
SAN ANTONIO - An 11-year veteran with the San Antonio Police Department was killed Friday in a shootout.
Authorities say Detective Mario Moreno was struck in the face with a shotgun blast while he and other officers chased a suspect involved in an earlier shooting at an apartment complex.
Moreno, 37, was taken to University Hospital, where he later died. The suspected gunman, who was not identified, was shot and killed by police during the chase.
"I'm heartbroken right now," Police Chief William McManus told the San Antonio Express-News. "It is a stark wake-up call."
Funeral arrangements were pending for Moreno, who leaves behind a wife and two children, ages 3 and 11.
Moreno is the 48th San Antonio police officer killed in the line of duty, authorities said.

*Memorial services set for slain Tex. officer *

By Elaine Ayo
Express-News

SAN ANTONIO, Tex. - Funeral arrangements have been set for the San Antonio police detective killed while trying to arrest a suspect at a Northwest Side apartment complex Friday afternoon.

Visitation for Detective Mario Moreno is 7 to 9 p.m. Wednesday at Porter Loring Mortuary at 1101 McCullough. The funeral will be at 10 a.m. Thursday at Community Bible Church at 2477 N. Loop 1604 East. 
Moreno, 37, was gunned down around 1:30 p.m. Friday during a sting at the Villas of St. Moritz in the 7200 block of Lamb Road. Undercover detectives with the Repeat Offender Program and uniformed officers were trying to arrest Jimmy Garcia, 35, on aggravated assault charges. 
But when officers tried to approach him as he exited an apartment, Garcia darted toward the parking lot, raised a shotgun and fired once, striking Moreno in the face, a police report said. 
As officers were tending to the fallen detective, Garcia briefly retreated inside the apartment before emerging again, gun still raised. 
When Garcia did not drop his weapon despite commands from officers, police opened fire and killed him, the report said. 
Garcia was wanted in connection with a shooting the day before at his apartment in the 4600 block of Gardendale. In that incident, Tanya Garay, 29, was shot in the leg.

Moreno is the 48th SAPD officer killed in the line of duty and the first officer to be killed by gunfire since 2001. 
An 11-year SAPD veteran, Moreno was promoted to ROP detective in June. 
Before that, the San Antonio native served in the department's Central Substation, colleagues said. 
Moreno leaves behind his wife, Alena, 8-year-old son Nicholas and 4-year-old daughter Elizabeth. 
The police department has established a memorial fund for the fallen detective at the San Antonio City Employees Federal Credit Union. Any donations should be sent to the Detective Moreno Memorial Fund, account No. 745320. 










Wire Services


----------



## kwflatbed

Slain San Antonio Officer Remembered














AP Photo/Eric Gay

Nicholas Moreno, right, sits with his mother, Alena, during funeral services for his father, San Antonio Detective Mario Moreno, Sept. 27.



SAN ANTONIO -- 
Hundreds of police officers joined family and friends Thursday to pay their last respects to San Antonio Police Department Detective Mario Moreno. 
The detective was fatally gunned down Friday while trying to arrest a shooting suspect, who was also fatally wounded, at an apartment complex on the city's Northwest Side. 
During a funeral service at Community Bible Church, Moreno was remembered as a devoted father, husband and police officer who loved giving back to the community. 
"You see, heroes are never made the day they die," said the Rev. Jimmy Drennan, who once was a member of the San Antonio Police Department. "Heroes are made when they make the choice to live a heroic life." 
SAPD Police Chief Bill McManus told the detective's widow that she will never be forgotten by the department. 
"We won't let you forget that you have over 2,000 women and men in the San Antonio Police Department who stand ready to help you at a moment's notice," McManus said. 
Following a gravesite service that included a 21-gun salute and the retirement of his badge, Moreno will be cremated.

*Story From: **KSAT.com*












AP Photo/Eric Gay

Father Jimmy Drennan leads a funeral procession for San Antonio Police detective Mario Moreno, Sept. 27.


----------

